# Minnesota Hunters



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

New to the forum, just wondering who is from MN.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome WidowMaker  

I live in Minnesota


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!

Not from MN but I hunt there.

Bob


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am also from Minnesota.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Also from the Goose and Pheasant capital of the world :beer:


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Checkin' in from St. Cloud :lol:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Also checking in from St. Cloud. :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

From Pine City MN but just moved to Bizmarck :lol:


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

im from montevideo minnesota woo hoo go goose hunting


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Whats up?!? im from Jordan!


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

geese migrating thats wats up haha :thumb:


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah they R!!! Im goin out on saturday mornin to see if i can call some in for the heck of it!! its gonna be sweet! :beer:


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

haha lucky, i just admire the sexy beasts on the way to school in the morn and afternoon, i wish there was a season in spring haha, it'd keep me from going threw goose withdrawls


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Western MN Here!!


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank God! I thought i was the only one who has Goose withdrawles in the off season. WOW what a relief


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

haha nope, you have no idea how many times i think about geese in one day...its crazy. and ive found buying decoys and messing with them helps to pass the days haha


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah so i was sittin in math class today and i swear i hear geese. So i was thinkin im goin crazy. So i decide to look out the window and there are geese everywhere. So at least im not crazy. HAHA. Calling helps as well :lol:


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome,
i'm from Rochester


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Madison said:


> From Pine City MN but just moved to Bizmarck :lol:


Hahaha I love transplants!!! :beer:


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Southern MN :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

St. Charles MN


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Currently....but not for long!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

From Bemidji MN here.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Oakdale,MN, "O Town" But i go to school up here. Cant beat getting resident licenses in both states!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Lakeville :sniper:


----------

